# Neu hier



## Dave86 (22 Juli 2009)

Hallo

ich bin neu hier, interessante Seite, warum bin ich nicht schon früher darauf gestoßen?


----------



## General (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu hier :dancing:*



> warum bin ich nicht schon früher darauf gestoßen?



Das frage ich mich auch









und viel Spass auf CB


----------



## Katzun (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu hier :dancing:*

hallo dave,

schön das du uns gefunden hast, wünsche dir viel spaß 

p.s. was hat denn das :dancing: im titel zu suchen, sollte das ein smilie werden?


----------



## Tokko (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu hier :dancing:*



 Dave.

Ich wünsche dir einen angenehmen Aufenthalt und noch viel Soaß mit den Bilder.

LG
Tokko


----------



## astrosfan (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu hier :dancing:*




Dave!

Nun bist Du ja da und da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß an Board.


----------



## Buterfly (26 Juli 2009)

Lieber spät als nie 

Willkommen in unserer Runde


----------



## maierchen (14 Aug. 2009)

herzlich wilkommen hier und viel spass


----------

